# 98 maxima timing chain life



## markm (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a 98 Maxima with 147000 miles. Is there a maximun lifespan on the timing chain or is it good for the life of the car?

If anyone has had a timing chain failure, how many miles did you have when it failed.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

its supposed to last as long as the engine lasts or as you put it "good for the life of the car"


----------

